# I need info



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have 1 male Betta and 1 female Betta in a 1-gallon tank (no divider). They seem to get along fine, but I'm worried that the male might hurt her while I am not in the room. I am not trying to breed them in any way. They are together all day and night. I feed them Betta Bits (no special breeding food). Today, the male was chasing the female around. Is this a sign of aggresion? I need to know if I need to seperate them or keep them together.:question:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Not good! Get them into seperate tanks immediately! Bettas are aggressive and territorial and they will try to kill one another, especially the male. One gallon is too small for one betta in my opinion, let alone two.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

NEVER KEEP A MALE AND A FEMALE TOGETHER!Sorry but so many people do and it's not good as betta slave said.males live alone or in divided tanks and females live alone or in a sorrority tank with other females.Separate them and do NOT keep males and females together even if they "get along fine".


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed w/ Naturegirl... I don't mean to come across as rude, but this happens much too often. They may seem fine one day, but the next day you could wake up to find one dead, and/or one injured. 

Yes, as NG243 has said, males can be kept in seperate or divided tanks, and female in sororities- 10 gallons and up, 4 or more females (some people say six.)


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

*but...*

The people at petsmart said I could keep them together, though...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll come to find that the people who work at petsmart are idiots. They read a couple books on how Petsmart thinks fish should be cared for and then go to work. If I were you I would report that employee because he/she went against Petsmart recommendation on that one.

Never keep male and female bettas together. They may seem fine now but I guarantee you in time you'll end up with a dead fish.

Also.. 1 gallon is not big enough for even 1 betta, let alone two. Separate them and try to get them each into a 2 gallon or larger tank.


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

I would get them each 2 gallon tanks if I could, but I cant afford it. im only in 6th grade... i dont have a job and rarely get money but get it when i can... my dad said keep them together and so did my mom...so what can i do???


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bluebetta90 said:


> I would get them each 2 gallon tanks if I could, but I cant afford it. im only in 6th grade... i dont have a job and rarely get money but get it when i can... my dad said keep them together and so did my mom...so what can i do???


You have to separate them if you can't afford two new tanks at least get one so that they can be separated.If your parents don't belive you or won't let you, show them this thread and what everyone is saying.People at petsmart told me a betta was still alive once when it was in gross water and upside down and not moving.They tried to tell me thats how they "sleep" and that if I took him home he would be perfectly healthy:shock:.That shows how much people at petsmart know about bettas.My petsmart is not the worst about the care but the fish was in the back for a long time and was obiously forgotten about.I am sorry the person at petsmart mis led you but they were WRONG! Go back to the store and have your parents complain.....But what ever you do do not keep them together one will die eventually(probably the female) and it super stressful on the fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Get a plastic bin.. you can get them cheap from the dollar store or wal-mart and they are usually a few gallons. They make great tanks.

You can also get a gallon sized pickle jar and use it as a tank. Find a way to separate them now because otherwise they are going to get hurt. Tell your parents to google betta care and they'll see that these fish can not be kept together.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in sixth grade, too! (well, i will be starting seventh grade in one week) anyway, yeah, you need to separate them NOW!! i had the same problem with not being able to afford a real tank, but i use the small size critter carrier things that you can buy online or a petco or petsmart for about 6 dollars. they hold about a half gallon of water (with gravel) for now, just seperate them and put one in a cup or something until you can buy a new bowl


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Get a plastic bin.. you can get them cheap from the dollar store or wal-mart and they are usually a few gallons. They make great tanks.


This is what I did for one of mine he is in a 2 gallon jar I got from wal-mart for 9 dollars in the kitchen section;-).


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Look on Kijiji or Craigslist for cheap tanks as well... sometimes you'll find free aquariums. I'm two years older than you are (not much of a difference) and I can afford tanks- They're not that expensive if you know where to look. 

And yeah, don't believe the employees at pet stores. They don't know what the heck they're talking about...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Be careful if you decide to use the gallon pickle jar thing. It's really hard to get vinegar to come out.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you don't separate them one or both will end up dead. many of the people in chain pet stores know as much about fishkeeping as a 3 year old knows about the mechanisms of a rocket.


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

OK ill talk to my parents about it im gonna tell my mom right now


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

ahh my mom WILL NOT LISTEN!!!!! She said "the petsmart said you could keep them together so dont worry about them".


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

ps alex ur betta looks just like mine


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

my mom wont let me buy a new bowl or use a jar or anything she says "if u have 2 tanks they might spill on ur carpet". She cares about my carpet more then my betta friends!!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You won't have to worry about separating them for much longer as one will soon kill the other and the one that did not die may be injured and stressed and die too.

By your post if you are in 6th grade and your fish die-I don't think you are ready to be a responsible fish owner and maybe need to try again when you are older

or 

you are a

*Troll.........*


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

my mom said i could get a divider for the tank though im gonna try to buy 1


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

hey i didnt know they needed to be seperated that doesnt make me a bad fish owner!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

You not a bad fish owner cause you are concerned and trying to do something about it you were mis informed and you parents like most belive the stupid adults at petstore over the kids that know what they are talking about, but one probably both are going to get injured and very stressed and one maybe both will die if they stay together much longer.


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

i seperated them and im gonna try to ge a divider tonight. im closing this thread, and thanks for your advice all of u


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to say but your fish are not going to live very long in that set up.

Like I said 1 gallon is too small for 1 fish, let alone two. Without proper room to move around your fish are going to get extremely bored and stressed out. Also with this set up you will have to completely change the water every single day. If you don't, harmful waste products will build up in your tank and will eventually cause your fish to die slow and painful deaths. You also need a heater because bettas are tropical fish and must be kept at constant temperatures of 76-82*F year round, with out that they will have compromised immune systems and will eventually catch disease.

The next time your parents want to get you a pet I would make them seriously consider the care needs of that animal and do research before getting the animal. There is no such thing as a cheap pet and there is no fish on this planet that will be happy in 1/2 gallon of water.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluebetta90 said:


> hey i didnt know they needed to be seperated that doesnt make me a bad fish owner!


Thats statement is contradicting.

A person who want to be a responsible fish owner does all their research beforehand. I did. I mean, you have access to the internet!!!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm 13 and in 8th grade starting next week and I save every penny I get to buy my betta stuff, I've even got about $75 to buy another setup!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed with Alex09- I'm not trying to come across as rude, but, as with every pet, you should have done your research _before _you purchased your bettas.

And yes, a divided one gal will NOT be big enough for the two of them. That's a half gal for both of them. Imagine living in a space that small. They need at least 2 gallons or higher.

If you get an allowance, save up. If not, do some extra work around the house or stuff like that to earn money. That will help you with buying bigger homes for your bettas.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

When I got my red VT the lady at Petsmart told me I should get a "girlfriend" for him... however I knew this wasn't healthy, so I told her no. You should've kinda read the simplest guide on bettas first; at my Petsmart they have a betta care sheet (although its largely false, it does say males must be kept alone) right next to the bettas.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm sorry to say but your fish are not going to live very long in that set up.
> 
> Like I said 1 gallon is too small for 1 fish, let alone two. Without proper room to move around your fish are going to get extremely bored and stressed out. Also with this set up you will have to completely change the water every single day. If you don't, harmful waste products will build up in your tank and will eventually cause your fish to die slow and painful deaths. You also need a heater because bettas are tropical fish and must be kept at constant temperatures of 76-82*F year round, with out that they will have compromised immune systems and will eventually catch disease.
> 
> The next time your parents want to get you a pet I would make them seriously consider the care needs of that animal and do research before getting the animal. There is no such thing as a cheap pet and there is no fish on this planet that will be happy in 1/2 gallon of water.


Exactally! once your fish die, I would suggest not getting any other pets until you have enough money and the proper environment for them.Fish are alot of work I used to not know anything about bettas only had two before I knew nothing the first one lived in a .5 gallon "betta kit" I did not know any better I thought that it what they were supossed to live in.We learn by trying so keep trying to be a good fish owner redeem yourself and get them the proper environments.If these guys surrvive save up and keep getting them more stuff I am only 17 and my fish are all separated and in nice environments.The key to parents is just keep trying keep showing them things that bettas need to live seprately and eventually they will come around, hey my mom now has two females(separated) and she is going to do a sorrority tank soon.good luck with your bettas your going to need it.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Always always ALWAYS do your research before even considering buying any animal. And while plenty pet store employees are misinformed, MANY ARE NOT. Weeding out the bad from the good can be difficult sometimes, which is why it is entirely up to you to read up on any potential animal. You shouldn't rely on someone else to do your homework.

I work at PetSmart, and find it entirely insulting when people say not to listen to pet store employees. Yes, this person was completely wrong, but you should have researched everything first, and then you could have taught them something.

If someone asks me to start from square one about fishkeeping, I brief them about cycling, stocking, why goldfish aren't great first pets, and how bettas are the most abused fish in the fish trade, and then write down many useful URLs (such and tropicalfishkeeping.com) to tell them to research before even buying a tank. Many of them thank me for my references and leave happy and satisfied, and I'm happy because I feel like I've given someone a great start into a great (and addictive) hobby.

Try to do some extra chores and pick up a few extra dollars. With that, you can find a cheap 5 gallon set-up and divide it. WalMart has the Hawkeye system for $25, plus you'd need a heater (about $10) and gravel/decor (around $20). With that set-up, you're less likely to spill water onto the floor because you aren't trudging back and forth with a slippery bowl every time you do 100% water changes. You will only have to do about 30% a week into a sturdy bucket with a handle, therefore it would be less likely to spill everywhere. Your bettas will also be much healthier and you can see their true personalities.


----------



## Bluebetta90 (Aug 29, 2010)

I feel AWFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! My mom told me, "Just quit worrying. Keep them together and if they get hurt, which they probably won't, you'll know not to do that next time. The people at Petsmart are experts and know what they say." Somehow, I got persuaded by my mom to believe the dude at the store, and decided that I could keep them together. Then, about a week later, the female betta was hurt by the male and almost lost her eye. I wanted to DESTROY that employee who told me I could keep them together!!! Luckily, I seperated them, nursed her back to health, and gave her to my grandma who bought her a tank and adopted her. I do not blame my male betta for this situation, only that employee, because bettas naturally hurt each other and he was just following his instincts. I still have my male betta in great health and will never ever put bettas together again or believe anyone who says I can.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*hugs Bluebetta90* Sometimes being young comes with making young mistakes. When getting a pet like a cat a lot of people don't to research either, food, water, plaything, shots, and a litter box are common things people know they need and usually the cats do fine. Why? Because people /know/ these things and cat's wont drop dead from tiny mistakes. 

When it comes to fish people in large just don't acutally have common knowledge of their particulars - especially children who believe what their parents and adults say. 

Now you know better though hun and you won't make the same mistakes. Hopefully with some money saving you can get your boy a larger home but even if you can't proper care and heat will keep him happy as long as you don't forget. <3 

Good luck sweetie.​


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> Look on Kijiji or Craigslist for cheap tanks as well... sometimes you'll find free aquariums. I'm two years older than you are (not much of a difference) and I can afford tanks- They're not that expensive if you know where to look.
> 
> And yeah, don't believe the employees at pet stores. They don't know what the heck they're talking about...


I'm your age then 



ReyesBetta said:


> I'm 13 and in 8th grade starting next week and I save every penny I get to buy my betta stuff, I've even got about $75 to buy another setup!


 I'm your age too lol.

Anyway: 

Never keep them together. Males and females are only put together for breeding. They will tear eachother up. Humph wise betta breeder has spoken JK. But seriously I've been breeding these fish since I was in 5th grade (I'm now in 8th) so I've seen exactly what these guys can do to each other.

I'm glad you got them seperated. Here's what I do I pretend not to know anything about them and then ask questions at petstores the second they tell me something I wrong I tell them I breed these fish and correct them down to the last little detail.....hehe.

Try informing them about bettas since they are an extrmemely abused fish because people have no idea what they're talking about.


----------

